# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Painting Cart - ARTworks of KC

## artworkskc

Two sizes:

56-1/2" tall x 32" wide x 48" long     

    56-1/2" tall x 32" wide x 60" long     

    8" pneumatic tires (fixed on one end, freewheeling on other - for     steering control);  made of poplar with clear finish; 100% olefin fiber carpet     buffer; steel handles on both ends; e-track straps.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Those look great! These will be added to our list of projects to build for sure. Thanks for posting. BTW, do you have CAD drawings of these you wish to share? I think we will eventually feature a gallery of painting carts, and people (like me) that see them are always interested in working drawings.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Mike, 
Beautiful! Thanks for putting these up!
I have to say that this is one of the finest interpretations of a classic style of painting cart I can remember seeing!
I like the "E track" plates on each end. The nice thing about those is that you can not only clip the strap on and off easily,but also you have the option of clipping in the D-rings available to fit them and use any other kind of strap you may want to (I know some folks like the 2" cotton and some use 1" nylon). 
There are always so many requests for images of paintings carts that these are a disproportionately important set of pictures for us to have up. You not only pitched in - I think you set a standard!
Many thanks!

Ashley

----------


## cockerham

Mike,
Those are indeed the finest painting carts around.  And the idea for the e-track is a great option.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Thought I would post these that were submitted to our listserve by Mark Slattery from the National Gallery in London. As shown in these pics, a nice addition might belly trays/drawers to hold other supplies, especially with all the underside clearance afforded by the pneumatic wheels.

mspaintingcart1.jpgmspaintingcart3.jpgmspaintingcart2.jpg

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

You know what folks might not think of right away is that with the E track on the ends you can also use "D" ring type clips and then use any kind of strapping you want to. 
For example I know of some museums who like to tie with the 2" cotton and some others that use the 1" white nylon straps.

If you really wanted to trick a cart out you could also cut a short length of logistics track (vertical e-track) for each end and then you could adjust the height for shorter items also!

Logistics track and rings copy.jpg

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I really like how in the National Gallery's cart it appears that the top bar extends up high for really large paintings - very cool!
Of course you couldn't rack smaller items in a perpendicular orientation on this one but no cart is going to be able to do everything.

----------


## TSmith02

Art Cart_8.jpgArt Cart_23.jpg
I am new to the PACCIN forum, and as I searched around a few months ago, I found this thread. I was inspired and decided to built two new carts for  our museum. I thought I would share our images and thank each of you for your posts! Ty

----------


## Paul Brewin

Those look great Ty! Would you care to share more details, specs and/or drawings? Looks like Volara padding on the bottom, some good lashing hardware -- what are the structures underneath the deck? Thanks for sharing.

----------


## TSmith02

Thanks Paul, we are happy to share. We made several rough drawings, but never a final design on paper clear enough to post here. Maybe I will rework a drawing soon and add here. 

The structure is all plywood 3/4", and we doubled up on the base for more weight. We also doubled up the base because we notched out slots on the top layer so we could set our upright dividers in for a tight and strong fit, then we shot screws in from underneath. The tops of our upright dividers are also notched, allowing the top cross support to run through, and sit on top ('T' shape). The carts are painted and clear coated. We added some small storage drawers as well, they side out and can be removed, I have added a photo here. The materials at the base are foamcore with 1/4" ethafoam, these are shaped as removable sections. We thought it was clean, and easy to replace. When we load the carts, we use 1" ethafoam w/ volara blocks. 

One thing we never finalized was a material to run along the dividers to allow padding and grip. We researched several foam/rubber strips but nothing worked like we want. Do any of you have suggestions on this?

Ty

Art Cart_5_01.jpg

----------


## preparator

If you want it just on the front edge, I'd look at adhesive backed neoprene. McMaster #93375K31. 
On our carts though we used 3/8" ethafoam and contact cemented to the structure, wrapping the entire uprights.

----------

